# 2/24 End Theory CD Release Party! FREE!



## Shannon (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes! Finally, my band is releasing our debut CD!!!  







*END THEORY (CD RELEASE PARTY!)
SEVERUS 
HATEFIST
BAREFOOT BARNACLE

FREE SHOW! | 21+ | 9:30*


----------



## Donnie (Jan 25, 2006)

You know I'll be there.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 25, 2006)

Congrats man!!! Couldn't have happened to a better guy! Best of luck to you guys and you'd better send me a copy


----------



## Shannon (Jan 25, 2006)

^ Oh, they will be for sale beginning that day!


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## Shawn (Jan 25, 2006)

Awesome. I want a copy.


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 25, 2006)

Congrats, dude! BTW, that's a really cool graphic.


----------



## Vince (Jan 25, 2006)

I will definitely be buying one!! Shannon, congratulations, it's gotta feel good to get that sucker done!


----------



## Leon (Jan 25, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Awesome. I want a copy.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 25, 2006)

I wish I could be there, but you're too far away.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2006)

congrats man! time to watch that hard work pay off!


----------



## Ken (Jan 25, 2006)

David said:


> congrats man! time to watch that hard work pay off!



Sorry to break this to you, but this is when the *hard* work begins. Luckily, Shannon already knows this. I. Hope.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 25, 2006)

Definately, Ken. It's all business now!

Thanks everyone.

David, we will be doing an ALL-AGES CD Release on March 4th @ The Vault in Olympia, if'n you wanna come check it out.


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

Bah, clearly you can smuggle him in dude. Tell the bouncers that he's your fluffer.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 25, 2006)

KILLER shite bro! Sign me up for one!


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 26, 2006)

awesome tracks, I want one too


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats! Hope you get a big turnout.


----------



## chris9 (Jan 26, 2006)

Well done i hope it goes well


----------



## Shannon (Feb 4, 2006)

BIG FREAKIN' BUMP!


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll be there for sure.
Severus, Hatefist, Barefoot Barnicle and you guys, That's a killer lineup. 
I can't wait


----------



## Shannon (Feb 4, 2006)

^ Word like a mu'fucka!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 13, 2006)

11 days to go! Goddamn, I'm excited!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 24, 2006)

*TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT!!!!!!!*


----------



## Drew (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Jason (Feb 24, 2006)

"im so metal i eat robots"


----------



## Vince (Feb 24, 2006)

Good luck bud!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 24, 2006)

Good luck and I hope it goes well.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 24, 2006)

Dude, can you put me on the guest list? 

Oh yeah... what time do you guys go on? 
I'm to lazy to call but apparently, not to lazy to type.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 24, 2006)

---> FREE SHOW <---- 

Show 9:30, we'll problably be on around 11:45-midnight.


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 24, 2006)

Rock on, I'll be working


----------



## Donnie (Feb 24, 2006)

Shannon said:


> ---> FREE SHOW <----


Ooooh... and that one flies just out of Shannon's reach and over the left field fence.


----------



## BCrowell (Feb 24, 2006)

Gratz Dude! I know it's been a while coming, and here it is, a cool reality! I definantly pic up the CD!!


----------



## Jesse (Feb 25, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Yes! Finally, my band is releasing our debut CD!!!
> 
> *END THEORY (CD RELEASE PARTY!)
> SEVERUS
> ...




eh!!! we'll be playing at the same time! weird.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 25, 2006)

Well guys and gals,
On behalf of END THEORY and myself, I'd like to extend a huge and sincere THANK YOU for everyone's love and support! 

The highlights.... 
Without a doubt, it was the most amazing night END THEORY has ever been a part of. 
Hell's Kitchen was completely *SOLD OUT* by 10:45pm! UN-FUCKING-REAL! That's unheard of! 
You guys damn-near cleaned us out on CDs & T-shirts! Worry not, we have more coming!  
The show itself was off the hook! The audience was just plain brutal! MOSH MOTHERFUCKERS!
Most of you know Rosa (End Theory vocalist) & I have been together for over 3 years now. Just over halfway through the set, I proposed to her onstage and she said "Yes." 

Very special thanks goes out to Carrie, Sherise, Faline, James, Jeremy, Devon, Amy & John for their undying support & devotion to END THEORY! And thank you very much to Barefoot Barnacle, Severus & Hatefist! We appreciate everything you all did for us last night & also your contributions to making our debut album a reality! 

Last night can only be described as "UN-FUCKING-REAL!" Love to you all.

---Shannon & End Theory


----------



## Dormant (Feb 25, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Well guys and gals,
> ...
> [*]Hell's Kitchen was completely *SOLD OUT* by 10:45pm! UN-FUCKING-REAL! That's unheard of!



Congratulations - that's really cool!   



> [*]Most of you know Rosa (End Theory vocalist) & I have been together for over 3 years now. Just over halfway through the set, I proposed to her onstage and she said "Yes."
> [/list]



Congratulations!! Fucking hell it sounds like it was a really big night in your life Shannon!  

Good luck and I hope everything remains as happy as you must feel now!!


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2006)

Rock the fuck on dude! 

Now.. WHERE ARE THE PICS!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm sure I'll have pics and video up in the next few days!

And yeah, I'm at work and I'm hurtin'.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 25, 2006)

Congradu-fuckin-lations!


----------



## Jesse (Feb 25, 2006)

COngrats dude!


----------



## maskofduality (Feb 25, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Well guys and gals,
> On behalf of END THEORY and myself, I'd like to extend a huge and sincere THANK YOU for everyone's love and support!
> 
> The highlights....
> ...



... wow


----------

